# Garmin echomap



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

That is a bummer as I was looking at the same model for a new build.


----------



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)

Try doing a software update. I have a 93cv that did the same thing. Technical support advised me to do an update and it fixed the issue.


----------

